# Mouse serenade



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, I was looking through the bookmarks on my pc (thought it was time I got rid of some of the many!) and came across this, It's old news I know but thought someone might find it interesting;
From an article Tuesday 1st November 2005, The Guardian.
"Neuroscientists have revealed that male mice construct complex songs and sing them for minutes at a time when they come across sex pheromones produced by potential mates.

In the first clip the sound has been shifted down 4 octaves(16-fold) but the timing has not been altered- it reflects the real rate and cadence at which these songs occur.
Hear the first clip (51s, mp3)

You can hear some of the differences between the syllables better if you instead slow the song down.This version has been slowed 16-fold which has the effect of also dropping the pitch by the same factor.
Hear the second clip (32s, mp3) 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2005/ ... reducation


----------

